# Landscape light transformer: Inside? Outside?



## zepper (Sep 23, 2016)

Hey guys,

I'm installing some LED garden lighting, and picked up this 200-watt 12v transformer at Home Depot:














It seemed like a good deal. The box said "Weather Resistant Black Finish", so I assumed I could install it on an exterior wall. But I guess I should've opened it and looked first:








The terminals are exposed. Can something like that be mounted on an outside wall? It'd be under a 2' overhangbut we live near water, so I think the terminals would eventually get rusty. 

I could seal up the terminals (e.g. with electrical tape), but doesn't it seem a bit silly to have to do that with a "weather-resistant" product?

I'd mount it inside, but the photocell wouldn't work that turns the lights on at dusk. So obviously it was _meant_ to be used outside. What do you think? Thanks!

(BTW, does this forum make all embedded images that tiny? How can you see any detail? I just used the "Insert Image" button on the toolbar, and pasted in the URLs... Am I doing something wrong?)


----------



## nealtw (Sep 23, 2016)

The terminals are nickle plated, it will be fine. There is spay sealer they make for car battery terminals you could use after you have made the connections.


----------



## zepper (Sep 23, 2016)

nealtw said:


> The terminals are nickle plated, it will be fine. There is spay sealer they make for car battery terminals you could use after you have made the connections.



Thanks. Okay, if you say so!

Maybe you can understand why I was surprised though. All the transformers I've seen in home lighting videos were completely enclosed, with access doors. I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 23, 2016)

zepper said:


> Thanks. Okay, if you say so!
> 
> Maybe you can understand why I was surprised though. All the transformers I've seen in home lighting videos were completely enclosed, with access doors. I guess you get what you pay for.



Those old units that hung on the wall outside with a timer that run 4 or 6 lights were wide open. My GF has one that is about 20 years old still working fine.


----------



## zepper (Sep 23, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Those old units that hung on the wall outside with a timer that run 4 or 6 lights were wide open. My GF has one that is about 20 years old still working fine.



That's encouraging, thanks.


----------



## kok328 (Sep 24, 2016)

Ahhh... the subtle difference between weather resistant and weatherproof.


----------



## Snoonyb (Sep 24, 2016)

You can use faucet lube or vaseline to coat the terminals.

You're right, you get what you pay for and most of the enclosed transformers are from far better products.


----------



## zepper (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks for all your input. As this'll won't be wired in, but will be connected to an adjacent all-weather outlet, I think I'll just build a little enclosure around the transformer _and_ the outlet. Opportunities to be handy, eh?


----------



## havasu (Sep 27, 2016)

Those exposed terminals are 12v only. They are also on the underside of the box and won't give you any problems. I have a few of those I've used for years with no problem out in the yards.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 27, 2016)

zepper said:


> (BTW, does this forum make all embedded images that tiny? How can you see any detail? I just used the "Insert Image" button on the toolbar, and pasted in the URLs... Am I doing something wrong?)


The pictures will be larger if the original picture is larger. Chances are that whatever website you linked to, had made them smaller. Try posting directly here by using the paperclip icon.


----------



## zepper (Sep 30, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> The pictures will be larger if the original picture is larger. Chances are that whatever website you linked to, had made them smaller. Try posting directly here by using the paperclip icon.



The images I uploaded and linked to were at least 600 pixels wide, and the hosting site doesn't reduce them, so I don't know why they appeared this small. I'll try the paper clip next time.


----------

